# Please tell me I am being paranoid.



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Went to take the girls some warm water and oatmeal and found this poop. It was pretty watery but by the time I got there with my camera it was frozen. I am due to do the follow up worming with wazine on the 27th. Probably fine but am paranoid after the loss if Esther. Want to catch any problems early.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

How much oatmeal have you been feeding them?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Not much, I mixed up about half a cup plain yesterday and today with leftover spaghetti and greenbeans today, just because it is so cold.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I did give them some overboiled eggs yesterday, I forgot them on the stove and were over done for hubby.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Oats or Barley:
The primary purpose of oats and barley is to add fiber and to increase the bulk density of feed. The hull
makes up 20% of the weight of oats and barley. High fiber from small grains keeps the digestive track
clean and can also be used to limit feed intake. High-fiber small grains also add protein and energy,
although most of this added nutrition is burned off digesting the excess fiber. Oats and barley have an
inclusion limitation of 15% in any combination without added digestive enzymes. The result of excess
oats or barley is wet litter and poor digestive viscosity. 
http://ucanr.edu/sites/placernevadasmallfarms/files/102993.pdf

Sounds like it's combo of all the stuff they ate,just a guess not a diagnosis.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Oats or Barley:
> The primary purpose of oats and barley is to add fiber and to increase the bulk density of feed. The hull
> makes up 20% of the weight of oats and barley. High fiber from small grains keeps the digestive track
> clean and can also be used to limit feed intake. High-fiber small grains also add protein and energy,
> ...


Thank you! I just needed a little reassurance lol. I'll back off the grains a bit and keep a watch on it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would back off completely. That way you will have assurance that it was the oatmeal causing it. If you keep feeding them small amounts they are still getting more fiber added to their diet and it could continue what you're seeing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks okay to me. Must be what they're eating. In the summer mine actually shoot one pure wish water waste out. I look at it as pee since it's just once daily.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah I'll stop it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes it's good to be paranoid. Mine get oats for a treat soon to be mixed with scratch again. Eventually our local poopologist will stop by.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I know some of it is feeling guilty I didn't catch the problem earlier with the girl we lost I am paying more attention to everything now which is good


----------

